# Cowboy_Ken's tortoise tracking system



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 25, 2013)

Geniusâ€¦..










(Sorry I was only able to get screen shots of the pics).


----------



## wellington (Mar 25, 2013)

*RE: Cowbo_Ken's tortoise tracking system*

LOL, I love it. I needed that idea two years ago, when I kept loosing my little Leo in the weeds.


----------



## sueb4653 (Mar 25, 2013)

*RE: Cowbo_Ken's tortoise tracking system*

ROFLMAO thats great


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 25, 2013)

*Cowbo_Ken's tortoise tracking system*

Thanks Mrs.C. For posting my tracking system. It is, I am proud to say, redneckery at its best. Where is Jeff Foxworthy when you need him?


----------



## pugsandkids (Mar 25, 2013)

*RE: Cowbo_Ken's tortoise tracking system*

Love the pictures, what did you use to stick on the balloon?


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 25, 2013)

*RE: Cowbo_Ken's tortoise tracking system*

LOL. That's GREAT!!! I will have to remember that!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 25, 2013)

*Cowbo_Ken's tortoise tracking system*

I used an oversized, fatty rubber band. Fred has pyramiding from previous keeper and that helps keep it in place. The rubber band had to be large enough that if it slipped off, it wouldn't creat a tourniquet action.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 25, 2013)

*Cowbo_Ken's tortoise tracking system*

Lol I love it!


----------



## bigred (Mar 25, 2013)

*RE: Cowbo_Ken's tortoise tracking system*

Redneckery is a good thing


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 25, 2013)

*RE: Cowbo_Ken's tortoise tracking system*

What a good idea!!! Keeps you entertained too  Just make sure the balloon isn't big enough to carry him away, haha.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 25, 2013)

*Cowbo_Ken's tortoise tracking system*

A joke was made about using enough balloons to mimic the lighter gravity on the moon to further encourage the colonization of other planets by tortoisesâ€¦


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 25, 2013)

*RE: Cowbo_Ken's tortoise tracking system*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> A joke was made about using enough balloons to mimic the lighter gravity on the moon to further encourage the colonization of other planets by tortoisesâ€¦



That is HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## summonerofdoubt (Mar 25, 2013)

*RE: Cowbo_Ken's tortoise tracking system*

Photoshopped and cleared up your image, thought you might appreciate it since you had to take a screenshot


----------



## DeanS (Mar 25, 2013)

*RE: Cowbo_Ken's tortoise tracking system*

Friggin' hilarious!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 25, 2013)

Best part is none of the few neighbors we do have, called and asked what was going on. Guess they expect to see such things here at â€œThe Circle Double K Ranch".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 25, 2013)

I've got a muddy trail going through one of the pastures. It's got deer, dog, and now sulcata prints in it.


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Mar 25, 2013)

LOL!!!


----------



## parrotlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for making my day!


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 25, 2013)

Love it! Definetly going to use it!


Life is good


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 25, 2013)

Often joked about doing this but never seen it actually done-it would work well though.
They are hard to keep track of in large spaces.Mine all choose to go in different directions.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 25, 2013)

Fred seems to like going uphill, north. We have full southern exposure, so maybe he just likes the sun on his back.


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm going to do this in the summer with my yearling. How did you attach the balloon?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 26, 2013)

I used an oversized fat rubber band. It needs to be large enough that when it slips off, (and it will) there is no opportunity that it can cause a tourniquet action.


----------



## Andrea M (Mar 26, 2013)

That's brilliant, love it!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 26, 2013)

LeopardTortLover said:


> I'm going to do this in the summer with my yearling. How did you attach the balloon?



Keep in mind that Fred is a rescue and has significant pyramiding that helps keep the band on.


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine has slight pyramiding. To be honest my garden is significantly smaller than yours so I probably wouldn't lose her. Plus the balloon string would get tangled in the bushes


----------



## TFCO (Apr 7, 2013)

That's so awesome!!!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Apr 7, 2013)

I love it!!!


----------



## hturner (Apr 7, 2013)

Love this!


----------

